# Folder Lock - missing folder



## Trini Eagle (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I think you are aware of a folder and file security software called Folder Lock.

I recently downloaded the trail version and placed a folder in encryption and then added it to the Locker.

Now that I open the vault, the files are no where to be seen. 

All I see is the drive location Documents\Locker01.flk and the size 1.45GB. When I explore the contents of the vault in explorer there is nothing, but it does recover the recycle bin.

Unfortunately I did not try with an unimportant folder... I used a folder that contained my personal documents.

I also deleted my backup image last week, as it backed up to the wrong location and swallowed up my HD space, and of course I didn't re-run the backup to a different location!! :-(

So apart from my lack of foresight, is there anything you can help me with here?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello, gosh, you did dig a hole for yourself. 

One thing that comes to mind, a long shot, but check your windows folder settings and make sure that you are set for displaying all hidden and system files in the explorer.

That is off by default.

Riv


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

PS: I found this solution at another forum with the same problem question, might be worth a try also.



> Just download any full version copy of folder lock with similar version of the one your using, example Folder lock v5.7.5 or something like that. Then just Install it. Then let it run automatically after the installation. You will be prompt to login using a new folder lock user id and folder lock registration key. You can use this
> 
> FolderLock User ID: NewSoft15805
> FolderLock Registration Key: 221281703
> ...


----------



## Trini Eagle (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks for the reply rivendale... fortunately i am not so dumb as I thought. I went through the restore wizard and found I had deleted the system image only but the backup files were still intact. So I just restored the folder.

But I will try the procedure you found to see if I can understand why the software acted the way it did.

Thanks.


----------



## Trini Eagle (Dec 21, 2010)

spoke too soon.... wizard can't find the file location...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Trini Eagle,

Please try this suggestion, if it doesn't work, please post back.

Open up the Locker Folder, try unlocking it first, search for files that you have locked up, or try searching it thru ext. files such as .jpg .docx, .xlsx and so on. 
If you're able to find the files, right click on one and select 'Open File Location' and it should point you to the folder containing that file. 
You may copy all files and folders to another location, outside the encrypted folder. 

==================
Another resolution:
Restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode.
Copy the "Locker" folder to the desktop and delete the "Locked" folder. When a new Locker folder is created you can copy over the files from the original Locker folder.


----------



## Trini Eagle (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi 2xg,

This first solution didn't work. No files can be found even by searching from the Windows prompt.

However, on running safe mode I was able to find the folder, move it and open it after I re-started. Do I still need to delete it from its original location though?

One thing this demonstrates though... Folder Lock is no better than the password to log on to my laptop. If that password is broken all the hacker needs to do is restart in safe mode and all of my "protected" files and folders will be available.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

2xg, i suspect you are really a computer pretending to be human, still not sure, but either way it's remarkable!

Trini Eagle, anybody who thinks they are dumb is smarter than they know, it's the folks who know everything that are really stupid :monkeysmi

i think you are right about Folder Lock, it's not worth the bother for security even when it does work properly

and this problem has demonstrated poor program compatibility with the OS also

for best security encrypt your entire hard disk, but make good and sure you backup three times first and you don't forget the password later because it's pretty darn hard to crack :grin:

i would not delete anything yet, wait for 2xg to get back :smile:

Riv


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's great news, if you're able to create a folder and move the files then you may proceed and delete. Second thought? it's up to you whether you want to do it or not.


> However, on running safe mode I was able to find the folder, move it and open it after I re-started. Do I still need to delete it from its original location though?


It sure is, there's always a way. I'd just secure your network with WPA2, you should be fine.


> One thing this demonstrates though... Folder Lock is no better than the password to log on to my laptop. If that password is broken all the hacker needs to do is restart in safe mode and all of my "protected" files and folders will be available.


----------



## hemaly (Mar 24, 2013)

hi guys i am new in this forum , i ve a problem with the folderlock 7 i made a locker and put some files in it later on some of these files were unreadable i cant see them but there names are changed to sympols i cant move delete open or edit these files


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi hemaly can you please create your own thread on the issue you are having with locker as asking for help in an existing thread is not allowed as per forum rules

Thank you for your co-operation and please enjoy the forum.

Regards

TheCyberMan.

Thread is now closed as it is an old thread.


----------

